# I wish I had more patterns like this!!



## ma2ska (Mar 25, 2011)

Please check out this pattern - I had to laugh out loud at the comments!!

http://www.handspunartyarn.com/2011/12/easiest-handknit-fingerless-mitts.html


----------



## virginia42 (Mar 13, 2011)

Thx. That looks really easy.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Very cool


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

Wish all patterns were that simple.  I especially like


> No k2togppkssokfwip drama.


----------



## moke (Oct 8, 2011)

lol...this is great thanks!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

easy peasy


----------



## QHMom (Jun 6, 2011)

Now thats a pattern I can handle! :-D


----------



## Zuida (Nov 2, 2011)

I love it - Hmmm maybe she could do a knitted suit pattern in the same style LOL !


----------



## LaurieJanesplace (Aug 8, 2011)

I just filed the pattern and renamed it.

KISS MITTS

I did knit a pair very similar but they had ribbing at the wrists.

Anyway - we all know - If you make it too simple no one wants to pay for it (the pattern).

If you make it too easy to understand one can't present oneself as an expert, consultant, teacher, professional, 
coach or whatever phrase one uses and be separate or better than....

Like all the abbreviations designers are now using in their patterns to replace standards ones - there have been several threads about that in the past few weeks. So Kudos to the 
simple shared pattern.

Thank you much.


----------



## lovehomemade (Sep 11, 2011)

Now,that is cool....I'm going to make at least one pair of those...all you need is some intersting coloured or textured yarn!!! 
AND next time a new knitter asks for easy patterns this one would be great for them!!!!


----------



## arianna (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks so much for this site! The free pattern for the cowl is really great. Wish I could purchase the yarn! Arianna


----------



## julietremain (Jul 8, 2011)

ma2ska....THANK YOU!!!....I thought I knew most of the SUPER easy things around and was blown away by this site...be sure to look at the cowl and all her projects....
julie


----------



## gypsie (May 28, 2011)

LOL!


----------



## bsaito (Jun 12, 2011)

I love that yarn. Really makes the mitts interesting.


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

Just what I need for an older friend of mine who has poor circulation in her hands and yesterday was so cold. I will get right on it, thanks so much, Deb


----------



## Cptldy (Feb 20, 2012)

That is brilliant... and very smart.

I have got to do that.


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

is this rose real?


----------



## tricilicious (Aug 30, 2011)

Sounds like my kind of pattern.


----------



## Emell (Apr 30, 2011)

julietremain said:


> ma2ska....THANK YOU!!!....I thought I knew most of the SUPER easy things around and was blown away by this site...be sure to look at the cowl and all her projects....
> julie


After reading this, I went back and watched the cowl video. Amazing! Love her cast on and bind off. So simple and so beautiful. I wish I could afford her yarn or find a reasonable facsimile.


----------



## estroe (May 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! Could not be easier. Esther


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh wow that is easy, thank you so much for sharing


----------



## GrannyDeb (Oct 14, 2011)

I finished a pair just now and they will be a gift for my friend with cold hands, thanks again, Deb


----------



## jejazzington (Dec 8, 2011)

It made me laugh, too.

And then,



LaurieJanesplace said:


> I just filed the pattern and renamed it.
> 
> KISS MITTS


made me laugh again.


----------



## smoqui (Mar 2, 2011)

ma2ska said:


> Please check out this pattern - I had to laugh out loud at the comments!!
> 
> http://www.handspunartyarn.com/2011/12/easiest-handknit-fingerless-mitts.html


Now that's one that I can relate to. No muss, no fuss, just results! Love it. LOL


----------



## Lindylou22 (Feb 15, 2012)

You are right...I wish there were more easy patterns like this..lol...very cute


----------



## flyssie (Jun 30, 2011)

Beautiful - love the picture


----------



## -knitter (Aug 22, 2011)

Love it!


----------

